# Plastic trim pieces



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

The black plastic trim around the top perimeter of a tank...is it structural? Or is simply a place to rest things like the feet of a light fixture, sliding glass tops etc?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

some are structual, some arent


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I removed mine without issues, the glass is a little sharp though. I wouldn't touch the bottom trim IMO.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

how do i know whether it is structural or not?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well if the ones I have are structural, I do not trust my tank. There was a thin bead of silicone holding them to the top glass and only three places along the front that held it to the front glass...there is NO way these pieces are structural, they are mitred at the corners on a 45 degree angle...


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

not all tanks have trim braces. generally manufactured ones do, eg hagen, allglass, etc
where as custom builders, munster/seastar will use glass braces.


----------

